# Box blade



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I need a box blade to level dirt and maintain a road. I have a Ford 3000 tractor 47 hp with 5 1/2 feet from outside of each back wheel. What size box blade should I get? 5 or 6 feet? How many rippers should it have?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Make sure the box blade is wider than the tractor! Mine has 6 rippers. Look for quality and pay attention to the material used to build it. Also check out the pins that hold the rippers in place, some are just soft round stock bent to look like a real pin. They'll bend and wear quickly.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I noticed a lot of 4 foot box blades and I cant imagine many tractors being less than 4 feet wide. One guy selling a 5 foot wanted to trade for a 4 foot. Is there a reason one would want a box blade smaller than the tractor?


----------

